# Angelzeitschriften: Die Entwicklung



## Anglerboard-Team (26. April 2006)

Die aktuellen Zahlen für das Quartal 01/06 liegen vor, weiterhin ist die Entwicklung der Zeitschriften uneinheitlich.

Der Blinker legt bei der verkauften Auflage im Vergleich zum Vorquartal um 6,87% auf jetzt 77.612 Exemplare zu, verliert aber bei den Abonnenten 2,77% mit jetzt 35.775 Abonnenten.

Fisch und Fang dagegen verliert bei der verkauften Auflage 4,02% auf jetzt 63.428, legt dafür aber bei den Abonnenten um 5,1% zu auf jetzt 36.763 Abonnenten 

Damit überholt Fisch und Fang den Blinker bei den Abonnenten. 

Der langfristige Vergleich (Quartal 1/98 zu 1/06):

*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: *- 39,05%* (von 127.338 auf jetzt 77.612)
Abonnenten: *- 34,89%* (von 54.949 auf jetzt 35.775)

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+0,48%* (von 63.122 auf jetzt 63.428)
Abonnenten: *-0,05%* (von 36.781 auf jetzt 36.763)


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Die aktuellen Zahlen für das Quartal 02/06 liegen vor, weiterhin ist die Entwicklung der Zeitschriften uneinheitlich.

Der Blinker verliert sowohl bei verkaufter Auflage wie bei den Abonnenten zum Vorquartal:
Verkaufte Auflage von 77.612 auf 75.633 (-2,55%)
Abonnenten von 35.775 auf 35.713 (-0,17)

Auch Fisch und Fang verliert im Vergleich zum Vorquartal an verkaufter Auflage, kann aber weiter bei den Abonnenten zulegen, hat damit auch mehr Abonnenten als der Blinker: 
Verkaufte Auflage von 63.912 auf 61.444 (-3,52%)
Abonnenten von 36.763 auf 37.180 (+ 1,13)


Der langfristige Vergleich (Quartal 1/98 zu 2/06):

*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: *- 40,60%* (von 127.338 auf jetzt 75.633)
Abonnenten: *- 35,01%* (von 54.949 auf jetzt 35.713)

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: *- 2,66%* (von 63.122 auf jetzt 61.444)
Abonnenten: *+ 1,09%* (von 36.781 auf jetzt 37.180)


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hier die Quartalszahlen für das dritte Quartal 2006:

*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: 72.405 (Vorquartal 75.633, *-4.27%*)
Abonnenten: 35.166 (Vorquartal 35.713, *-1.53%*)

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: 64.190 (Vorquartal 61.198,* +4.47%*)
Abonnenten: 37.091 (Vorquartal 37.180, *-0.24%*)

Damit hat Fisch und Fang erstmals wieder etwas bei den Abonnenten verloren, wenngleich inzwischen deutlich mehr als der Blinker.

Fisch und Fang hat im Gegensatz zum Blinker im letzten Quartal auch die verkaufte Auflage deutlich gesteigert.

*Der langfristige Vergleich* 
(01/98 bis 03/06):

*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: Von 127.338 auf 72.405 = *-43.14%*
Abonnenten: Von 54.949 auf 35.166 = *-36.00%*

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: Von 63.122 auf 63.933 = *+1.28%*
Abonnenten: Von 36.781 auf 37.091 = *+0.84%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hier die Zahlen fürs 4. Quartal 2006 und der langfristige Vergleich:
*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: 73.388 (Vorquartal 72.405, *+ 1,35%*)
Abonnenten: 34.920 (Vorquartal 35.166, *-0,70%*)

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: 65.933 (Vorquartal 64.190,* +2,29%*)
Abonnenten: 36.717 (Vorquartal 37.091, *-1,01%*)

Sowohl Blinker wie Fischund Fang verkaufen damit wieder etwas mehr, verlieren aber an Abos, 

*Der langfristige Vergleich* 
(01/98 bis 04/06):

*Blinker*
Verkaufte Auflage: Von 127.338 auf 73.388 = *-42,37%*
Abonnenten: Von 54.949 auf 34.920 = *-36.45%*

*Fisch und Fang*
Verkaufte Auflage: Von 63.122 auf 65.399 = *+2.29%*
Abonnenten: Von 36.781 auf 36.717 = *- 0,17%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Das erste Quartal 2007 liegt vor.

*Blinker*
Quartal 1/2007 
Verkaufte Auflage: 75.194 (+2,46%)
Abonnenten: 33.980(-2,69%)


Im Vergleich zum Vorquartal hat der Blinker damit 2,46% mehr Hefte verkauft, allerdings auch wieder 2,69% an Abonnenten verloren.

*Langfristige Entwicklung von 1/98 bis 1/2007:*
Verkaufte Auflage: 127.388 >> 75.194 = *-40,95%*
Abonnenten: 54.949 >>33980 = -*38,16%*

*Fisch und Fang*
Quartal 1/2007
Verkaufte Auflage: 67.067 (+2,55%)
Abonnenten: 37.133 (+1,33%)

Im Vergleich zum Vorquartal hat FuF damit 2,55% mehr Hefte verkauft, im Gegensatz zum Blinker aber auch 1,13% an Abonnenten dazu gewonnen.

*Langfristige Entwicklung von 1/98 bis 1/2007*
Verkaufte Auflage: 63.122 >> 67.067 = *+6,25%*
Abonnenten: 36.781 >> 37.133 = *+1,13%*

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hier wieder die neusten Zahlen für Euch:

*BLINKER*
Quartal 2/07
Verkaufte Auflage 78.996 (+5,06% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten 33721 (-0,76% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-37,96%*
Abonnenten: *-38,63%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 2/07
Verkaufte Auflage 65015 (-3,06% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten 37766 (+1,7% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+3,00%*
Abonnenten: *+2,68%*


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Etwas verspätet, da mich ne Grippe plagt, aber hier die Quartalszahlen fürs dritte Quartal 2007:
*BLINKER*
Quartal 3/07
Verkaufte Auflage: 75.345 (-4,62 zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 33.446 (-0,82% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 3/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,83%*
Abonnenten: *-39,13%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 3/07
Verkaufte Auflage: 67.032 (+3,10 zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 38.019 (+0,67% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 3/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+6,19%*
Abonnenten: *+3,37%*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hier die Zahlen fürs 4. Quartal 2007. Fisch und Fang holt ständig auf.
*BLINKER*
Quartal 4/07
Verkaufte Auflage: 75.536 (+ 0,25% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 33.643 (+ 0,59% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 4/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,68%*
Abonnenten: *-38,77%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 4/07
Verkaufte Auflage: 71.042 (+5,96% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.344 (+6,12% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 4/07*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+12,52%*
Abonnenten: *+9,69%*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Entwicklung der Angelzeitschriften*

Hier die Zahlen fürs 1. Quartal 2008. 
Nachdem die verkaufte Auflage von Fisch und Fang in den letzten Quartalen immer stieg, mussten sie nun einen deutlichen Einbruch hinnehen, während die Abonenntenzahl weiter steigt. 
Der Blinker hält weiter das Niveau bei der verkauften Auflage, während die Abos weiter zurückgehen.

*BLINKER*
Quartal 1/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 75.570 (+ 0,05% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.768 (- 2,69% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 1/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,65%*
Abonnenten: *-40,37%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 1/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 64.912 (- 8,61% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.610 (+0,66% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 1/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+2,84%*
Abonnenten: *+10,41%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelzeitschriften: Die Entwicklung*

Hier die Zahlen für das zweite Quartal 2008
*BLINKER*
Quartal 2/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 76.321 (+ 0,99% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.400 (- 1,12% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,06%*
Abonnenten: *-41,04%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 2/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 68.731 (+ 5,88% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.656 (+0,11% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+8,89%*
Abonnenten: *+10,54%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Angelzeitschriften: Die Entwicklung*

Hier die Zahlen für das dritte Quartal 2008
*BLINKER*
Quartal 3/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 72.830 (-4.57% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.465 (+0.20% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 3/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-42.81%*
Abonnenten: *-40.92%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 3/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 67.255 (-2.15% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.528 ( -0.31% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 3/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+6.55%*
Abonnenten: *+10.19%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelzeitschriften: Die Entwicklung*

Hier die Zahlen für das vierte Quartal 2008
*BLINKER*
Quartal 4/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 73.040 (+0,29% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.789 (+1,00% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 4/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-42,64%*
Abonnenten: *-40,33%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 4/08
Verkaufte Auflage: 71.650 (+6,53% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.960 (+1,07% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 4/08*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+13,51%*
Abonnenten: *+11,36%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angelzeitschriften: Die Entwicklung*

Hier die Zahlen für das zweite Quartal 2009
*BLINKER*
Quartal 2/09
Verkaufte Auflage: 76.147 (+0,92% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 32.771 (-1,80% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/09*
Verkaufte Auflage: *-40,92%*
Abonnenten: *-40,36%*

*FISCH UND FANG*
Quartal 2/09
Verkaufte Auflage: 71.089 (+2,21% zum Vorquartal)
Abonnenten: 40.508 (-1,59% zum Vorquartal)

*Langfristiger Vergleich 1/98 bis 2/09*
Verkaufte Auflage: *+12,62%*
Abonnenten: *+10,13%*


Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

